

Tynt.com raises $8 Million for Copy and Paste Sharing Analytics - roblewis
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/tynt-raises-8-million-for-copy-and-pasting

======
asnyder
_Through its unique patent-pending method of anonymously detecting copy and
paste behavior on any website_

Really?

------
mrkurt
Well that's 50% of my hosts file entries pointing to 127.0.0.1 that have
raised a bunch of money.

------
faramarz
wth? My guess is the $8million is going towards sales team and business dev
hires.

$8million?? really?? :S

------
lyal
Wow.. quite the win!

